# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  دانلود فایل برنامه ریزی ...

## مسیح

با سلام خدمت دوستان

بنده یه فایل درست کردم که شما میتونید داخل اون برنامه ی خودتون رو بریزید، همچنین هدف گذاری هفتگی خودتون رو به برنامه بدین و در نهایت آخر هفته ببینید که چقدر از هدفتون رو موفق شدید انجام بدین و در آخر هم نمودار پیشرفت برای 8 هفته اجرای برنامتون رو نشون میده ...

ممکنه برنامه مشکلاتی داشته باشه یا از نظر شما کمبود هایی داشته باشه که ایشالا بنده رو با نظرات و پیشنهاداتتون بهره مند سازید تا در صورت مفید بودن این کار برای تکمیل برنامه اقدام کنم ...

چند نکته: - برنامه تحت نرم افزار اکسل هست و برای اجرا باید این نرم افزار که از نرم افزار های آفیس هست نصب باشه.


فایل آپدیت شده برای رشته ی ریاضی و تجربی آپلود شده (به صفحه ی 3 مراجعه کنید 1/10/95)

در آخر خواهشمندم که حتما نظرات و پیشنهاداتتون رو بگید ...

----------


## hrostami

من هم اینها رو چند سال پیش برای خودم طراحی کردم، شاید مفید باشه
فونت فایل ها IranRounded هستش نمیتونم بزارم(مال یک شرکت ایرانی) اما با فونت میترا هم خوبه

----------


## alk1370

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> 
> بنده یه فایل درست کردم که شما میتونید داخل اون برنامه ی خودتون رو بریزید، همچنین هدف گذاری هفتگی خودتون رو به برنامه بدین و در نهایت آخر هفته ببینید که چقدر از هدفتون رو موفق شدید انجام بدین و در آخر هم نمودار پیشرفت برای 8 هفته اجرای برنامتون رو نشون میده ...
> 
> ممکنه برنامه مشکلاتی داشته باشه یا از نظر شما کمبود هایی داشته باشه که ایشالا بنده رو با نظرات و پیشنهاداتتون بهره مند سازید تا در صورت مفید بودن این کار برای تکمیل برنامه اقدام کنم ...
> 
> چند نکته: - برنامه تحت نرم افزار اکسل هست و برای اجرا باید این نرم افزار که از نرم افزار های آفیس هست نصب باشه.
>                - فعلا این فایل مخصوص بچه های ریاضی هست اما دوستان تجربی هم یه نگاهی بندازن بش که اگر دیدن میتونه مفید باشه تا فایل مخصوص این دوستان هم ویرایش و آپلود بشه.
>                - برای زیباتر بودن محیط برنامه از فونت afra استفاده شده که در فایل پیوست میذارم تا بتونید فونت رو نصب کنید.
> ...


مرسی داداش.اگه برا تجربی هم همچین فایلی بزاری به نظرم استقبال زیادی داره.

----------


## مسیح

> مرسی داداش.اگه برا تجربی هم همچین فایلی بزاری به نظرم استقبال زیادی داره.


مرسی حتمامیذارم...

----------


## mtbkh

من دانلودش کردم ولی هیچ تغییری نمیشه دادش قسمت کشوییشو باز میکنم انتخاب کنم اصلا نمایش نمیده چیزیم نمیتونم بنویسم  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## مسیح

> من دانلودش کردم ولی هیچ تغییری نمیشه دادش قسمت کشوییشو باز میکنم انتخاب کنم اصلا نمایش نمیده چیزیم نمیتونم بنویسم


یعنی از قسمت کشویی اسم درس رو انتخاب میکنید اما چیزی نشون نمیده؟؟یا اینکه اصلا اسم درس ها معلوم نیست؟

----------


## mtbkh

انتخاب که میکنم نشون نمیده...نمیدونم شاید مشکل از کامپیوتر منه  :Yahoo (117): 



> یعنی از قسمت کشویی اسم درس رو انتخاب میکنید اما چیزی نشون نمیده؟؟یا اینکه اصلا اسم درس ها معلوم نیست؟

----------


## مسیح

> انتخاب که میکنم نشون نمیده...نمیدونم شاید مشکل از کامپیوتر منه


یه زحمت بکشید فونتی هم که داخل فایل گذاشتم رو نصب کنید (روش کلیک راست کنید و install رو بزنید) ببینید درست میشه یا نه.
من رو یه سیستم دیگه امتحان کردم مشکل نداشته.
حالا اگه بقیه دوستان هم امتحان کنن اگه مشکلی داشت اطلاع بدن ممنون میشم...

----------


## mtbkh

درست شد عالیه...انشالله زودتر تجربیشم بیاد..ممنون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## مسیح

> درست شد عالیه...انشالله زودتر تجربیشم بیاد..ممنون


خوب خداروشکر
ایشالا اونو تا فردا آماده میکنم ...

----------


## مسیح

این هم فایل مربوط به بچه های تجربی
اگه مشکلی داره یا نیاز به تغییر داره بگین ...
لطفا منو از نظرات خودتون بهره مند سازید ...
ممنون

(فونت داخل فایل رو نصب کنید)

----------


## nzn

_با گوشی دان کردم، باز نمیکنه_

----------


## مسیح

> _با گوشی دان کردم، باز نمیکنه_


تحت   اکسل هست که اونم از برنامه های آفیس هست باید با کامپیوتر اجراش کنید ...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

خیلی هم عالی .
دوستانی که میخوان با گوشی کار کنن نرم افزار timewise رو دانلود کنن . هم وقت میگیره هم آمار میده ... برنامه ریزی نداره که اونم با todolist حل میشه ...

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*یه عکس بعد نصبش ومحیط داخلی برنامه بزارید*

----------


## مسیح

> *یه عکس بعد نصبش ومحیط داخلی برنامه بزارید*


نیازبه نصب نداره مثل یه فایل ورد هست که بازش میکنید.
اما چشم میذارم ...

----------


## مسیح

> *یه عکس بعد نصبش ومحیط داخلی برنامه بزارید*


اینم خدمت شما

----------


## مسیح

> من دانلودش کردم ولی هیچ تغییری نمیشه دادش قسمت کشوییشو باز میکنم انتخاب کنم اصلا نمایش نمیده چیزیم نمیتونم بنویسم


فایل تجربی رو گذاشتم ...

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> فایل تجربی رو گذاشتم ...


*ای کاش فایل رو Read Only نمیکردی که یه سری تغییرات رو انجام بدیم خودمون اما چند تا پیشنهاد دارم :

1: در جدول اصلی برنامه هفتگی زیر هر درس در طول روز یه باکس دیگه باز بشه که توش تعداد تست زده شده در اون روز رو بنویسیم که در انتهای هفته جمع تست های زده شده  در طول هفته در جدول دوم وارد بشه 

2: در جدول سوم باکس هدف گذاری و اجرا اندازه باکس کوچیک هستش و من وقتی مثلا هدف گذاری رو 60 ساعت تعیین کردم در این باکس به صورت ستاره ستاره نشون داد

3: در قسمت نمودار پیشرفت بهتره بازه زمانی یا به صورت ماه به ماه باشه یا اگر قراره به صورت هفته به هفته باشه تا انتهای سال تحصیلی رو پوشش بده نه اینکه فقط 8 هفته رو شامل بشه ...

4: در اون قسمتی که مثلا نوشته امروز شنبه بهتره بازه زمانی شنبه تا جمعه قرار داده بشه که در آینده بدونیم این جدول مربوط به چه بازه زمانی هست ( در واقع بهتره اون قسمت تبدیل به دوتا باکس بشه و خودمون به صورت دستی تاریخ فلان تا فلان رو وارد کنیم )

5: تعداد ستون های مربوط به هر روز رو 8 تا بکن چون مثلا من خودم به شخصه روزی حداقل  6 یا 7  تا درس میخونم نه 5 تا ...
در کل دستت درد نکنه واسه ساخت این اکسل , خیلی مفید و بدرد بخور هستش 
*

----------


## مسیح

> *ای کاش فایل رو Read Only نمیکردی که یه سری تغییرات رو انجام بدیم خودمون اما چند تا پیشنهاد دارم :
> 
> 1: در جدول اصلی برنامه هفتگی زیر هر درس در طول روز یه باکس دیگه باز بشه که توش تعداد تست زده شده در اون روز رو بنویسیم که در انتهای هفته جمع تست های زده شده  در طول هفته در جدول دوم وارد بشه 
> 
> 2: در جدول سوم باکس هدف گذاری و اجرا اندازه باکس کوچیک هستش و من وقتی مثلا هدف گذاری رو 60 ساعت تعیین کردم در این باکس به صورت ستاره ستاره نشون داد
> 
> 3: در قسمت نمودار پیشرفت بهتره بازه زمانی یا به صورت ماه به ماه باشه یا اگر قراره به صورت هفته به هفته باشه تا انتهای سال تحصیلی رو پوشش بده نه اینکه فقط 8 هفته رو شامل بشه ...
> 
> 4: در اون قسمتی که مثلا نوشته امروز شنبه بهتره بازه زمانی شنبه تا جمعه قرار داده بشه که در آینده بدونیم این جدول مربوط به چه بازه زمانی هست ( در واقع بهتره اون قسمت تبدیل به دوتا باکس بشه و خودمون به صورت دستی تاریخ فلان تا فلان رو وارد کنیم )
> ...


ممنون بابت نظرات مفیدت و اینکه وقت گذاشتی
با 1 کاملا موافقم و سر فرصت این تغییر رو انجام میدم
شماره ی 2 رو متوجه نشدم جدول سوم کدوم منظورت هست اگه واضحتر بگی ممنون میشم (اگه منظور جدول آخر هست که نمودار میکشه اونجا باید نسبت رو بنویسی از جدول دوم .که احتمال زیاد بعدا این هم از حالت دستی خارج میکنم)
بقیه ی نظرات هم خیلی خوب بود سعی میکنم اعمال کنم اما طول میکشه چون خودمم واسه کنکور ارشد میخونم وقت زیاد ندارم ...

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> ممنون بابت نظرات مفیدت و اینکه وقت گذاشتی
> با 1 کاملا موافقم و سر فرصت این تغییر رو انجام میدم
> شماره ی 2 رو متوجه نشدم جدول سوم کدوم منظورت هست اگه واضحتر بگی ممنون میشم (اگه منظور جدول آخر هست که نمودار میکشه اونجا باید نسبت رو بنویسی از جدول دوم .که احتمال زیاد بعدا این هم از حالت دستی خارج میکنم)
> بقیه ی نظرات هم خیلی خوب بود سعی میکنم اعمال کنم اما طول میکشه چون خودمم واسه کنکور ارشد میخونم وقت زیاد ندارم ...


*وقتی در جدول برنامه طول هفته , هدف گذاری ( پیش بینی ) هفته رو انجام میدی در جدول زیر عددش نمیاد و عدد به صورت ستاره ستاره نشون داده میشه , دلیلش اینه که سایز باکس کوچیک هستش و باید یه مقدار بزرگتر بشه ...

*

----------


## مسیح

> *وقتی در جدول برنامه طول هفته , هدف گذاری ( پیش بینی ) هفته رو انجام میدی در جدول زیر عددش نمیاد و عدد به صورت ستاره ستاره نشون داده میشه , دلیلش اینه که سایز باکس کوچیک هستش و باید یه مقدار بزرگتر بشه ...
> 
> *


​بله دلیلشو میدونم اما منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم اون موقع
اما عجیبه واسه من مشکل نداره!!


ولی باز تغییر میدم این هم...
ممنونم

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> ​بله دلیلشو میدونم اما منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم اون موقع
> اما عجیبه واسه من مشکل نداره!!
> 
> 
> ولی باز تغییر میدم این هم...
> ممنونم


*ممکنه به خاطر نسخه اکسل باشه ؟؟ برای من 2007 هستش*

----------


## مسیح

> *ممکنه به خاطر نسخه اکسل باشه ؟؟ برای من 2007 هستش*


ممکنه چون مال من 2013 هست ...

----------


## مسیح

با سلام خدمت دوستان
چند روز پیش فایل برنامه ریزی گذاشتم نمیدونم بدردتون خورد یا نه ...
به پیشنهاد دوستان یه سری تغییرات توی برنامه دادم و کاملترش کردم ...
دوستانی که لطف میکنن دانلود میکنن اگر کمبودهای برنامه رو بگن تا درصدد بهتر شدن برنامه اقدام کنم خیلی ممنون میشم همچنین پیشنهاداتتون برای اضافه کردن ویژگی ها یا قابلیت های خاصی که مدنظرتون هست و فکر میکنید بودنشون به دانش آموز کمک میکنه رو دریغ نکنید ...

دو فایل برای دوستان تجربی و ریاضی هست همچنین فونت استفاده شده در فایل زیپ شده قرار داره و پیشنهاد میشه قبل از اجرای برنامه فونت رو نصب کنید (روی فایل کلیک راست کنید و install رو بزنید)
همینطور که قبلا گفتم برای اجرای برنامه نیاز به برنامه ی اکسل از مجموعه ی آفیس هست ...
اگر سوالی بود در خدمتم
ممنون

----------


## mobin9898

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> چند روز پیش فایل برنامه ریزی گذاشتم نمیدونم بدردتون خورد یا نه ...
> به پیشنهاد دوستان یه سری تغییرات توی برنامه دادم و کاملترش کردم ...
> دوستانی که لطف میکنن دانلود میکنن اگر کمبودهای برنامه رو بگن تا درصدد بهتر شدن برنامه اقدام کنم خیلی ممنون میشم همچنین پیشنهاداتتون برای اضافه کردن ویژگی ها یا قابلیت های خاصی که مدنظرتون هست و فکر میکنید بودنشون به دانش آموز کمک میکنه رو دریغ نکنید ...
> 
> دو فایل برای دوستان تجربی و ریاضی هست همچنین فونت استفاده شده در فایل زیپ شده قرار داره و پیشنهاد میشه قبل از اجرای برنامه فونت رو نصب کنید (روی فایل کلیک راست کنید و install رو بزنید)
> همینطور که قبلا گفتم برای اجرای برنامه نیاز به برنامه ی اکسل از مجموعه ی آفیس هست ...
> اگر سوالی بود در خدمتم
> ممنون



خیلی ممنون دنبال همچین چیزی بودم  :Yahoo (4):  خدا اجرت بده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mobin9898

> خواهش میکنم ایشالا به کارت بیاد
> و اگر استفاده کردی حتما نظراتتو بگو


حتما  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## مسیح

عکس هایی از محیط برنامه

----------


## مسیح

عکس هایی از محیط برنامه

----------


## مسیح

عکس هایی از محیط برنامه

----------

